# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  Waterjet and abrasive waterjet cutting machines, WARDJet Inc., Tallmadge, Ohio, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - WARDJet Inc.

----------


## Airicist

G-Series Waterjet cuts car into convertible

Published on Apr 22, 2015




> The G-Series 5-axis large format waterjet cutting the roof of a car off making it a convertible.

----------

